# Darking a horses coat - Paprika?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know about paprika but black oil sunflower seeds are brilliant! The kind you give to birds, not the kind people eat.

Mum's pali has gone from literally WHITE to really rich dark gold this summer and the only thing we've added/changed is the sunny seeds.

EDIT: and darkening feeds work on every colour except greys as far as I'm aware.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow thanks!! I feed my horses sunflower seeds, but I guess cause I've fed them that for so long I haven't noticed the difference in coat!! I'll be introducing the sunflower seeds in Mim's (new horse) feed and ill have to keep a eye out of any change!  I'll take some before and after photos


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

another thing to consider (just saw you're in australia too so similar product lines to the ones in my area) is livamol... it is expensive but you don't use much at a time. It turned my friend's brown from almost bay to literally black, the only way you can tell he's brown is because his muzzle stayed light. I don't use it because I have a bright bay (whose colour I love the way it is) and a buckskin, whose colour I love even more than the bay's.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I found this...

The biochemical pathway which produces both pigments involves an enzyme that uses copper ions as an electron acceptor. Thus for the pigments to be produced fully there needs to be copper present in the cell.

If the horse is short of copper then the enzyme can't do it's job and the pigments are produced slowly if at all and sometimes in a different form.
So to ensure that the animal gets it's full dose of pigment synthsized you need to ensure a supply of copper in the diet.

Paprika is rich in copper flavenoids, especially the Hungarian paprika.

Thus as long as you feed a supplement rich in copper the hairs will get their full dose of pigment. BUT this only happens when the hairs are being produced as they grow, once they are grown, you cannot add any more pigment, you can only either lose it to the action of sunlight and or chemicals. 

This is by an article by Melyni (PhD) PAS, Dipl. ACAN.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just be sure to look up the rule books for any shows you may attend. I think Paprika may be illegal.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah yes there's a thing in peppers (and therefore paprika) that makes them hot, that's banned for most shows. I know what it's called, I just can't figure out how to spell it :/ might spell it out phonetically.

cap-sigh-a-sin. can't spell it. but that's how it's said.

edit; but sunny seeds aren't swabbable  like I said there's also livamol. Do you use lucerne chaff and/or hay? That darkens too. (I don't know if those US members have something similar, lucerne is dark green with a purple flower and it smells really sweet. horses LOVE it. OP is australian though and lucerne is a very popular feed here in aus)


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Thanks for that info. red gate farm, very interesting.

farmpony - i would never have though it could be illegal, and I do Eventing. 

And thanks again blue eyed pony, Ill have a look at the livamil and I'll look into that capsighasin!  and yeah i feed them grassy hay, oaten and lucerne.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep us updated as to what you find!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Will do!! I'll post before and after photo's in a few months!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Just because we all love photos... can we have before's now?


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> I found this...
> 
> The biochemical pathway which produces both pigments involves an enzyme that uses copper ions as an electron acceptor. Thus for the pigments to be produced fully there needs to be copper present in the cell.
> 
> ...


yep, horses are less likely to fade if receiving adequate copper and all the otherminerals. butthey have to be in the correct ratio's to be absorbed correctly and in the right amounts.

most area's are deficient in copper and overloaded with iron 9which means you have to add more Copper,zinc and mag to balance the iron overload)

. the best thing to do is get your hay tested and see what minerals and vitamins you need to add. 

i understand that is not always possible if boarding or getting your hay from different supplies/fields each delivery.

i give my horse a salt supplement that has copper added (buckey harvest salt and an added bonus is it is a LOOSE salt so the horse gets what it needs easier)

hope this helps.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Royal Pine Buck - Thanks, it sure does!! 

And sure Blue eyed pony!!  I'll take some photo's this afternoon!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to post photos,.. anyway, this is her thursdayyyy - 

last night, (Saturday) I've started to slowly introduce the sunflower seeds with her chaff, so we will see!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Another photo!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She's GORGEOUS. That shoulder is divine!!

Be interesting to see what colour she goes on the sunny seeds.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, thanks!  I also can't wait to see her in work, brushed and rugged and also more weight!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think her weight is a problem so much but she is lacking in some muscle in the hindquarter and topline. Correct work with her moving from behind will build her up and she'll look stunning 

I have been working my foal every day for 2 weeks just in the round yard and she has picked up SO much muscle, the difference is actually amazing. Doesn't take long.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, that's for sure. I would like a little more weight on her though  she looks fatter then she really is


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Whey powder picks them up really fast if you maybe want to try that? It also has a lot of protein in it which is great for building muscle and not just putting more fat on.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, but she is only getting a handful of bucket food atm, slowing building her up to more, and I have only lunged her twice, so lots more work!  but thanks, ill keep that in mind!


----------



## Erfellie (Oct 18, 2011)

Capsaicin is the word she was thinking of, its the active component of chili peppers


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for that!!


----------

